# Caught my first shark!



## ckhawkeye51 (Jan 31, 2013)

He was 6 foot to the fork and 6-10" to the tip of tail. I waded out past the first sandbar and casted out a vermilion snapper head that I caught earlier in the day on a deep sea charter boat. Took about 40 minutes to get in and the experience as amazing! My entire family got to run down to the beach and experience this with me....I can't thank all of you on here enough who have helped me achieve this goal of mine such as devinsdad, lowprofile, etc!!!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Congrats on a stud shark! I know how you felt, and what an amazing feeling. Great job, and may there be many more!! O*D*W


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice Shark! This forum is a great place to get some advice! Big thanks to all on here!


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Congrats man! Nice shark!


----------



## TNKILLERS (May 11, 2011)

ckhawkeye51 said:


> He was 6 foot to the fork and 6-10" to the tip of tail. I waded out past the first sandbar and casted out a vermilion snapper head that I caught earlier in the day on a deep sea charter boat. Took about 40 minutes to get in and the experience as amazing! My entire family got to run down to the beach and experience this with me....I can't thank all of you on here enough who have helped me achieve this goal of mine such as devinsdad, lowprofile, etc!!!


Awesome!!

Would you give me some advice as far as setup and landing the fish?


----------



## orion3 (Dec 20, 2008)

Great job man! Hope to get one soon myself.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

good for you! looks like a nice sandbar!


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

good job man.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Great shark! I can't wait to get out to the beach and try my luck at a biggun


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Great job! It is a rush isn't it?


----------



## RednekNinji (Mar 14, 2013)

Nice shark! And that is one awesome pic, print it off and hang on the wall! Grats!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Way to go!!!! Did you catch it on the rod I loaned you?


----------



## ckhawkeye51 (Jan 31, 2013)

I think your thinking of the wrong person devinsdad lol....I caught mine on a 12 ft tsunami airwave surf rod with a fin nor 8500 spinning reel


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Ooooops! Yes I am. Congrats on the catch anyway! That is a biggun!


----------



## ckhawkeye51 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks!! You had me worried for a second!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

WTG & thanks for sharing report & pic.
catch 'em up.


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice sandbar.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice shark. My biggest to date is about 24" Hope to get a biggun like that in June.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Solid Sand Bar! good job on getting it done! 

too bad your not in town much longer. I just got a mail delivery and am hunting tigers next weekend.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

also, did you notice if it was male or female? can't tell with the shadow that looks like there may be claspers.


----------



## tobyb02 (May 2, 2008)

AMAZING job guy!!! Congrats on that catch. Nice looking shark.


----------



## armyguardus (Feb 1, 2010)

i remember my first time and i know its an amazing feeling good job 


tight lines to all


----------



## ckhawkeye51 (Jan 31, 2013)

Here are a couple more pictures from the other night!


----------



## ckhawkeye51 (Jan 31, 2013)

...


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

Thats sweet, great job!


----------



## docholiday174 (Nov 5, 2012)

Nick shark!


----------

